# Broken vexilar transducer



## kissmybasstoo (May 5, 2013)

I own a first generation fl-20 ultra pack with the tri-beam transducer. I brought the unit inside for a charge the other day, upon general inspection I notice the transducer was cracked almost 3/4 of the way around it. No impact or stress marcs to indicate any trauma to the unit. I contacted vexilar and was informed that they have been having issues with these transducers cracking as mine did. They now have a new design and manufacturer. The new tri-beam ducer will be the same dimensions as the standard 12 or 19°. I was also told to send the broken unit in and I would be upgraded to the new version free of charge(aside from my part of the shipping). A little heads up to any who may encounter this issue. Was curious if any of you have had this problem and/or have used the new transducer?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

....Have heard of the problem, but no knowledge of buddies who've encountered it. 

Vexilar has been outstanding with Customer Service. 
*
KUDO'S*


----------



## kissmybasstoo (May 5, 2013)

Shipped the broken transducer for 11$, had a new one back in a week. Now hopefully the family allows me to test it. Vexilar and their customer service are amazing. Its nice to know that there still are company's out there that take pride in their product/work, and show that it is not always about the bottom dollar.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Same problem with the tri ducer. Vex gave me a 19 degree at my request. Im back to loving my FL-22 !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

